# What's on your CTRL+V



## Oneiros (Jan 17, 2008)

hey, this looks like fun, cmon hit *ctrl+v* and lets see whats there!

here is mine 
Realistic Sparring Weapons 

(tottaly random...)


----------



## darren (Jan 17, 2008)

BOSS GT-10 Guitar Effects Processor :: Specifications


----------



## ogisha007 (Jan 17, 2008)

Was bored so I made a userbar for my sig


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 17, 2008)

INC000000690944


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 17, 2008)

Adrian Belew


----------



## Scott (Jan 17, 2008)

2375590


----------



## Chris (Jan 17, 2008)

auto_move_files()
{
_from="$1"
_to="$2"

if [ "$_from" = "" -o "$_to" = "" ]
then
return 0
fi

_mode="$3"
if [ "$_mode" = "" ]
then
_mode="a+r"
fi

echo 
_abs_from=`echo "$_from" | awk '{if (substr($1,1,1) == "/")
printf "%s", $1;
else if (substr($1,1,2) == "./")
printf "'$R_BASE'/%s", substr($1,3);
else
printf "'$R_BASE'/%s", $1 }'`

_abs_to=`echo "$_to" | awk '{if (substr($1,1,1) == "/")
printf "%s", $1;
else if (substr($1,1,2) == "./")
printf "'$R_BASE'/%s", substr($1,3);
else
printf "'$R_BASE'/%s", $1 }'`

echo "Moving files from $_abs_from to $_abs_to"


----------



## amonb (Jan 17, 2008)

Natalie Garonzi


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 17, 2008)

ABIT-BP6 Dual socket 370 motherboard with 2 celerons - eBay (item 170185174386 end time Jan-17-08 15:44:52 PST)


----------



## giannifive (Jan 17, 2008)

src/node/dyn/hdyn/


----------



## Dormant (Jan 17, 2008)

With ActiveCell.Characters(Start:=1, Length:=10).Font
.Name = "Arial Unicode MS,Andale WT,Taho"
.FontStyle = "Bold"
.Size = 10
.Strikethrough = False
.Superscript = False
.Subscript = False
.OutlineFont = False
.Shadow = False
.Underline = xlUnderlineStyleNone
.ColorIndex = xlAutomatic
End With
Columns("A:E").Select
Range("A1:E1494").AdvancedFilter Action:=xlFilterInPlace, Unique:=True
Range("H6").Select
Sheets("Sheet13").Select
Sheets.Add
Sheets("Sheet13").Select
Columns("A:F").Select
Selection.Copy
Sheets("Sheet14").Select
ActiveSheet.Paste
Range("D4").Select
Sheets("Sheet13").Select
Application.CutCopyMode = False
ActiveWindow.SelectedSheets.Delete
Sheets("Sheet14").Select
Rows("1:1").Select
Selection.AutoFilter
Selection.AutoFilter Field:=5, Criteria1:="="
Range("E2").Select
ActiveCell.FormulaR1C1 = "Unknown"


----------



## technomancer (Jan 17, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...imbloth-s-band-revealed-blackout-content.html


----------



## Adam (Jan 17, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/9328-ctrl-v-thread.html


----------



## Lee (Jan 17, 2008)

http://ninjapants.org/files/whitman-essay.jpg


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 17, 2008)

maxServiceThreads = 0;
maxBigJobServiceThreads = 0;


----------



## ElRay (Jan 17, 2008)

For all the Mac Users:


(there's a Ctrl-V there, who knows what the forum software will convert that to)

Here's what's on my clipboard:

Laptop Updates


----------



## Uber Mega (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 17, 2008)

for Mac users it's ( command + v )


http://i10.tinypic.com/6x8q1wo.jpg

is on mine from my "Pics Of GFs and Exs" thread haha


----------



## astrocreep (Jan 17, 2008)

tnr_BasicSineWave.orc


----------



## Jason (Jan 17, 2008)

MySpace.com - HARPOON - RIVERSIDE, Rhode Island - Rock / Jam Band / Blues - www.myspace.com/harpoonington


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 17, 2008)

here's my 2nd clipboard (unix ftw)

http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/663/s4010047me4.jpg


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 17, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> INC000000690944



Using Remedy ticketing software?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 17, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Using Remedy ticketing software?



Entering billing info from Remedy into Peoplesoft, coincidentally the 2 worst piece of shit software packages ever developed


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 17, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Entering billing info from Remedy into Peoplesoft, coincidentally the 2 worst piece of shit software packages ever developed



Aw, Remedy isn't that bad. You just need access to the customization to actually have it work properly. That being said, i've worked in places where you can't customize it on the fly and the interfaces created sucked.

Peoplesoft......


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 17, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Aw, Remedy isn't that bad. You just need access to the customization to actually have it work properly. That being said, i've worked in places where you can't customize it on the fly and the interfaces created sucked.



Which is how it is here. I can't change shit. On top of that I'm using the web client from another network, so it's slow as fuck, crashes my browser all the time, and just makes me want to strangle hookers (more so than usual).


----------



## BigM555 (Jan 17, 2008)

'Print button

Application.ScreenUpdating = False

Dim PrintSheet As Worksheet
Dim rPRange As String
Dim oPageSetup As PageSetup
Dim Msg As String
Dim Style As String
Dim Title As String
Dim Response As Long

' Set Print Range on Data Sheet
Set PrintSheet = Application.Sheets("Form")
' Set Print Range on Data Sheet
PrintSheet.Select
' Selects last cell in print range
Range("U38").Select
' Extends Range to Column A
Range(Selection, Cells(ActiveCell.Row, 1)).Select
' Extends Range up to Row 1
Range(Selection, Cells(1, 1)).Select
' Sets variable rPRange to current selection
rPRange = ActiveWindow.RangeSelection.Address
Application.CutCopyMode = False
PrintSheet.PageSetup.PrintArea = rPRange
Set oPageSetup = PrintSheet.PageSetup
With oPageSetup ' Set print options
.LeftMargin = Application.InchesToPoints(0.5)
.RightMargin = Application.InchesToPoints(0.5)
.TopMargin = Application.InchesToPoints(0.5)
.BottomMargin = Application.InchesToPoints(0.5)
.Orientation = xlLandscape
.FitToPagesWide = 1
.FitToPagesTall = 1
.PrintErrors = xlPrintErrorsDisplayed
End With
Application.ScreenUpdating = True
PrintSheet.PrintPreview
Range("B1").Select


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Stitch (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Drew (Jan 17, 2008)

More, I would appreciate it if someone would volunteer to pick up one
of those large, very-permanent markers so that we can emblazon this
bin with our address.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 17, 2008)

*pulls off your shirt and kisses down your chest*


----------



## Stitch (Jan 17, 2008)

It Bleeds. It Breathes.
What Stands Before Us, Is Not A Machine.
It Breathes, It Will Bleed, And It Will Dream.

<scream>

Its Body Is Covered In Hundreds Of Wires.
And A Mouth That Attempts To Speak 
It Attempts to Lie.
Only Murmurs 
Collapse From Its Jaws.
And A World, A World Without.
A World Without You
But I Rise. The Dead Will Pride.
It Breathes, Beyond This Life.
So Sleep, Sleep Among us and Hesitate No More.
Entombment Of A Machine.
We Kneel And We Plead For No Mourning Ahead Of Us.
With Only Delayed Movements From Its Figure We All Begin To Strain.
Entombment Of A Machine.
Entombment Of A Machine.
What Stands Before Us Is Not A Machine.
What Stands Before Us Is Not A Machine.

My Legs Weaken At The Sight Of This Damaged Program.
This Program Kept You Breathing.
It Kept You Alive.
These Circuits Diffused Once More.

Its Body Is Covered In Hundreds Of Wires.
Only Murmurs Collapse From Its Scream.

Entombment Of A Machine.

But I Saw It Die.
But I Saw it Die.
But I Saw It Dead.
But I saw It Die.
We Saw It Die.
We Watched It Die!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 17, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/46059-i-love-boxes-56k-dead-hooker-my-trunk.html


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 17, 2008)

(16:19:17) JJ: ruh roh
(16:19:23) Kagami: XDDD
(16:19:26) Kagami: scooby!
(16:19:30) Kagami: tell JJ to get on


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 17, 2008)

Model 07 Details


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 17, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> Model 07 Details



badass  



mine:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/hosted/1423478dc2110ea47.jpg


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jan 17, 2008)

that's the guitar you're building, right?
looks cool.


----------



## Cancer (Jan 17, 2008)

http://www.deanguitars.com/dean_winter_08/450/STHF.jpg


----------



## OzzyC (Jan 17, 2008)

> Abominodium



Listening to The Lost Forest last night.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 17, 2008)

a sad bi


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 17, 2008)

Jeff, you frighten me


----------



## Groff (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Abhorred (Jan 17, 2008)

I put on my robe and wizard hat.

---
Edit: I am, unfortunately, quite serious.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 17, 2008)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> that's the guitar you're building, right?
> looks cool.



yes. thanks


----------



## sakeido (Jan 17, 2008)

(/&#712;&#609;&#603;&#643;/,

the International Phonetic Alphabet spelling of "geas"


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 17, 2008)

http://photos-a.ak.facebook.com/photos-ak-sctm/v172/140/43/1544130093/n1544130093_30278008_1457.jpg


----------



## playstopause (Jan 17, 2008)

: )


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 17, 2008)

Gang Members With Guns Video


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jan 18, 2008)

/**
* Method used to send out notification to the Indexer
* of Harvester completion.
*
*/
@Deprecated
public void sendMessageToHarvesterQueue(String message) {
getHarvestManager(MarmaladeServiceManagerTypeEnum.MARMALADE_MANAGER_STANDARD).sendMessageNow(message);
}


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 18, 2008)

the new acls calls for all shocks to be at 360 or biphasic equivalent (which i've also been told to use 200). as far as c-version settings go, i've asked the question before more than once and got a less than comforting unsure answer. however, at the service i work at we use the same settings as monophasic. 100-200-300-360 except a-fib/a-flutter start at 50 after contacting med control.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2008)

so we can make sweet love?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 18, 2008)

Johnny Ringo: [Ringo steps up to Doc] And you must be Doc Holliday.
Doc Holliday: That's the rumor.
Johnny Ringo: You retired too?
Doc Holliday: Not me. I'm in my prime.
Johnny Ringo: Yeah, you look it.
Doc Holliday: And you must be Ringo. Look, darling, Johnny Ringo. The deadliest pistoleer since Wild Bill, they say. What do you think, darling? Should I hate him?
Kate: You don't even know him.
Doc Holliday: Yes, but there's just something about him. Something around the eyes, I don't know, reminds me of... me. No. I'm sure of it, I hate him.
Wyatt Earp: [to Ringo] He's drunk.
Doc Holliday: In vino veritas.
["In wine is truth" meaning: "When I'm drinking, I speak my mind"]
Johnny Ringo: Age quod agis.
["Do what you do" meaning: "Do what you do best"]
Doc Holliday: Credat Judaeus apella, non ego.
["The Jew Apella may believe it, not I" meaning: "I don't believe drinking is what I do best."]
Johnny Ringo: [pats his gun] Eventus stultorum magister.
["Events are the teachers of fools" meaning: "Fools have to learn by experience"]
Doc Holliday: [gives a Cheshire cat smile] In pace requiescat.
["Rest in peace" meaning: "It's your funeral!"]
Tombstone Marshal Fred White: Come on boys. We don't want any trouble in here. Not in any language.
Doc Holliday: Evidently Mr. Ringo's an educated man. Now I really hate him.


----------



## Michael (Jan 18, 2008)

1. If you could do one thing in the world, what would you do?
2. If you could be any character from a book, movie, or television show, who would you be? Why?
3. If you could change one thing in the world, what would it be?
4. If you could spend a day with one person of the same sex, who would it be?
5. If you could spend a day with one person of the opposite sex, who would it be?



...some questions from a thread over on the Symphony X forum.


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 18, 2008)

Who Has Kirby Been Eating?


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 18, 2008)

#sidebarnav a:hover {
font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
font-size: 12px;
font-weight: bold;
color: #FFFFFF;
text-decoration: none;
}


----------



## Stitch (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm about to build one to add to my collection.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hazardous Waste Technician Technician needed to pack, label & load Hazardous Waste


----------



## playstopause (Jan 18, 2008)

technically,



















hey you asked for it!


----------



## keithb (Jan 18, 2008)

```
<li id="[+ $slot->getObjectID +]">

	[$ if ($slot->{Date} ne '0000-00-00') $]
		<span class="Slot_Date">[+ App->Record->getFormattedDate($slot->{Date}) +]</span>,
	[$ endif $]

	[$ if ($slot->{StartTime} ne '00:00:00') $]
		<span class="Slot_StartTime">[+ App->Record->getFormattedTime($slot->{StartTime}) +]</span> -
	[$ endif $]

	[$ if ($slot->{EndTime} ne '00:00:00') $]
		<span class="Slot_EndTime">[+ App->Record->getFormattedTime($slot->{EndTime}) +]</span>,
	[$ endif $]

	<span class="Slot_location">[+ $slot->getLocationString +]</span>

</li>
```

Freaking Embperl, may Gerald Richter burn in hell.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/de/DN-SC-89-03179.JPEG


----------



## Despised_0515 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.club3g.com/forum/images/smilies/ky.gif


----------



## Vegetta (Jan 18, 2008)

<table border="0">
<tr>
<?php
do { // 
?>
<td><table border="0">
<tr>
<td width="230" align="left" valign="top"><div id'"contact">
<h4><?php echo $row_Recordset1['con_fname']; ?> <?php echo $row_Recordset1['con_lname']; ?></h4>
<p><strong><?php echo $row_Recordset1['con_subarea']; ?></strong><br />
<em><?php echo $row_Recordset1['con_title']; ?></em><br />
<strong>Phone:</strong> <?php echo $row_Recordset1['con_phone']; ?><br />
<strong>FAX:</strong> <?php echo $row_Recordset1['con_fax']; ?><br />
<?php if ($row_Recordset1['con_dfax'] == NULL)
{ echo ''; }
else 
{ echo'<strong>Direct FAX:</strong>'; 
echo"&nbsp;";
echo $row_Recordset1['con_dfax']; 
echo '<br />';
}
?>
<?php if ($row_Recordset1['con_cell'] == NULL)
{ echo ''; }
else {
echo'<strong>Cell:</strong>'; 
echo"&nbsp;";
echo $row_Recordset1['con_cell']; 
echo '<br />'; 
} ?>
<a href="mailto:<?php echo $row_Recordset1['con_email']; ?>"><?php echo $row_Recordset1['con_email']; ?></a></p>
<p><br />
</p>
</div></td>
</tr>
</table></td>
<?php
$row_Recordset1 = mysql_fetch_assoc($Recordset1);
if (!isset($nested_Recordset1)) {
$nested_Recordset1= 1;
}
if (isset($row_Recordset1) && is_array($row_Recordset1) && $nested_Recordset1++ % 2==0) {
echo "</tr><tr>";
}
} while ($row_Recordset1); //end horizontal looper version 3
?>
</tr>
</table>
<?php
mysql_free_result($Recordset1);
?>


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hardware Sales (in units sold) 
Nintendo DS: 8.50 million (17.65 million LTD) 
Wii: 6.29 million (7.38 million LTD) 
Xbox 360: 4.62 million (9.15 million LTD) 
PlayStation 2: 3.97 million (41.12 million LTD) 
PlayStation Portable: 3.82 million (10.47 million LTD) 
PlayStation 3: 2.56 million (3.25 million LTD)


----------



## Jason (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/9328-ctrl-v-thread.html


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jan 18, 2008)

INVICTUS

OUT of the night that covers me,
Black as the Pit from pole to pole,
I thank whatever gods may be
For my unconquerable soul.

In the fell clutch of circumstance
I have not winced nor cried aloud.
Under the bludgeonings of chance
My head is bloody, but unbowed.

Beyond this place of wrath and tears
Looms but the Horror of the shade,
And yet the menace of the years
Finds and shall find me unafraid.

It matters not how strait the gate,
How charged with punishments the scroll
I am the master of my fate:
I am the captain of my soul.

WILLIAM E. HENLEY


It's my favourite poem. I was sending it to a friend.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 18, 2008)

Holy shit I was just reading that poem this morning because it is so badass.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/0/05/Oro882.jpg

mmm sexy hot


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 18, 2008)

Brown's Guitar Factory


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 18, 2008)

http://img3.musiciansfriend.com/dbase/pics/products/8/7/9/228879.jpg


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 19, 2008)

What happened then, well that's the play,
and he wouldn't want us to give it away...


----------



## skinhead (Jan 19, 2008)

cop image, picture by fyrefyghter_m - Photobucket


----------



## Scott (Jan 19, 2008)

» Exclusive: Windows Mobile 7 To Focus On Touch and Motion Gestures » InsideMicrosoft-part of the Blog News Channel


----------



## El Caco (Jan 19, 2008)

UV-7 BK Silver dot @ U-Box


----------



## Speedy Fingers (Jan 19, 2008)

MySpace.com - Emir Hot - Sevdah Metal - UK - Metal - www.myspace.com/sevdahmetal

I sessioned with a guy called Emir Hot and I've ended up on his album with Mike Terrana and John West!

Going on my CV .


----------



## El Caco (Jan 19, 2008)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Michael (Jan 19, 2008)

rg565, Guitar items on eBay.com


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Michael (Jan 20, 2008)

Ibanez Universe UV7BK - eBay (item 110213922621 end time Jan-19-08 14:54:10 PST)


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Ryan (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.gakki.com/catalog29/ibanez_double_edge.jpg


----------



## Michael (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/43555-couch-potatoes.html#post768980


I keep going back to this thread. I gos' teh UV gas.


----------



## El Caco (Jan 20, 2008)




----------



## Naren (Jan 20, 2008)

&#12539;

But that's not interesting, so here's what my CTRL+V was before that one:

&#23550;&#31574;&#23455;&#26045;&#24460;&#12418;&#12513;&#12540;&#12523;&#12364;&#22810;&#12367;&#23492;&#12379;&#12425;&#12428;&#12427;&#22580;&#21512;&#12395;&#12399;&#12289;&#20877;&#24230;&#35519;&#26619;&#12434;&#34892;&#12356;&#12289;&#12424;&#12426;&#21177;&#26524;&#12364;&#24471;&#12425;&#12428;&#12427;&#23550;&#31574;&#12434;&#23455;&#26045;&#12391;&#12365;&#12394;&#12356;&#12363;&#26908;&#35342;&#12375;&#12390;&#12356;&#12414;&#12377;&#12290;


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2008)

&#40723;&#21205;


----------



## Naren (Jan 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> &#40723;&#21205;



And why would that be on your CTRL+V?


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2008)

Hooray for Dir en Grey. Thinking about tattoos.


----------



## Naren (Jan 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Hooray for Dir en Grey. Thinking about tattoos.



I wouldn't recommend tattooing a word from a language you can't read on you. 95% of Chinese and Japanese tattoos I've seen have been either completely wrong or just ridiculous.

This is an amusing site that addresses the issue in true but hilarious ways: Hanzi Smatter ä¸ç¥åè§£


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2008)

I've nowhere near the level of language skill that you have, Eric, but I can read bits and pieces of Japanese.

I never said I was going to get it done - I was talking to my friend about tattoos because I want one but I also want it to _mean_ something, rather than just some fad.

Correct me if I'm wrong but &#40723;&#21205; is the word "Kodou" - Japanese for 'beat' or 'pulse'.

Beat = heart.
Beat = music.

&#40723;&#21205; over the heart on the chest?

It was just an artistic idea. You go through many before you decide on the final product.


----------



## Naren (Jan 20, 2008)

Stitch said:


> I've nowhere near the level of language skill that you have, Eric, but I can read bits and pieces of Japanese.
> 
> I never said I was going to get it done - I was talking to my friend about tattoos because I want one but I also want it to _mean_ something, rather than just some fad.
> 
> ...



&#40723;&#21205; means "heartbeat." It could be used for other kinds of beat (but not for music). It is almost always associated with the heart (or something that sounds like a heartbeat).

It would be like tattooing "Brainwave" in English on your leg. Tattoing "beat" might sound artistic in one language, but it's not in another. That Hanzi Smatter site oftentimes has places where people use tons of Kanji/hanzi because they like the way the symbols look, but don't really think about what they mean. The owner of that site commented that some of these people who get the tattoos don't realize that Chinese or Japanese symbols are part of a language just like English and are not just cool-looking designs or pictures.

 Being able to read a Japanese symbol doesn't mean it would be good to tattoo. It seems popular to tattoo the symbols for "fire," "water," "ice," "earth," and "air" in the US and UK, but it really confuses Asians. "Why does that person have the symbol for ice on his neck? Does he really like icecubes or seomthing?"

In my CTRL+V: &#24335;&#31070;&#12398;&#22478;III


----------



## Stitch (Jan 20, 2008)

Jesus man, get that sand out your vagina. 



Nah I'm kidding. I totally hear what you are saying and I'm well aware of the language barriers that are inherent in these sorts of things.

It wasn't ever a serious consideration - it was part of the selection process me and Alex (my tattooist) were going through in deciding what I wanted done. I want something that means something and has a story - not something that looks cool.

My CTRL+V =


----------



## Naren (Jan 21, 2008)

Stitch said:


> Jesus man, get that sand out your vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I'm kidding. I totally hear what you are saying and I'm well aware of the language barriers that are inherent in these sorts of things.



I think that maybe if more people had sand in their vaginas, they might not be unknowingly tattooing "supermarket" or "my daughter is a prostitute" or "Accountant Demons Southern Attach" or "Great Sex Chicken Freedom Love Rape Violence" all over their body and wonder why Asians were pointing and laughing at them.

Scottish chick, eh?!

My CTRL+V lol:

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Stitch (Jan 21, 2008)

Haha, I was reading that. Rather amusing. 

Ocht aye, Scottish chick. See her? I'd dae her!


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 21, 2008)

how long have you saved that stitch?
my ctrl v doesnt work. have to figure out why lol


----------



## Stitch (Jan 21, 2008)

Just been in my photobucket lol.

I'm guessing most people won't get it. My ctrl+v is coming up with weird shit because im organising it and habit makes me click on the pre-tagged boxes in photobucket lol.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 21, 2008)

goddamn thats creepy


----------



## Naren (Jan 21, 2008)

Is that margarine?


----------



## Jason (Jan 21, 2008)

Dick butter


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 21, 2008)

:snort:


----------



## Randy (Jan 21, 2008)

Ah, I remember the "dickbutter" thread rather vividly. Unfortunately 

My CTRL+V FWIW:

Lurita Alexis Doan GSA Administrator,
&#8220;Our new Strategic Plan for Fiscal Years 2007-2012 charts a course for GSA to provide superior supplies, services and workplace solutions as we strive to better meet our client agencies' multiple workplace needs. Our agency wide goals have also been modified to reflect a new level of commitment to our customers and the American public. Our goals are:&#8221;


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 21, 2008)

application%20cds/


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 21, 2008)

Received 0 broadcasts, 0 runts, 16 giants, 0 throttles
4846 input errors, 2381 CRC, 1645 frame, 0 overrun, 1 ignored, 803 abort
278327388 packets output, 84597231323 bytes, 0 underruns


----------



## Kotex (Jan 21, 2008)

idiocy


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 21, 2008)

Nightmares And Dreamscapes.


----------



## Michael (Jan 28, 2008)

Satellites and Astronauts


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Jan 28, 2008)

"Hey brother I am really glad you liked my stuff."
First sentence of an e-mail


----------



## Michael (Jan 28, 2008)

http://i133.photobucket.com/albums/q72/karenCA2006/funnykitten.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 28, 2008)

alias seticon 'echo -n "\033]1;\!*\007"'
alias sethead 'echo -n "\033]2;\!*\007"'
alias cwdcmd 'sethead "${SHORT_HOST} - ${PWD}"'
breaksw;


----------



## Xaios (Jan 30, 2008)

$query = "SELECT * FROM items NATURAL JOIN auctions WHERE item_id = " . $formvars["item_id"];
$maxquery = "SELECT MAX(amount) FROM bids WHERE item_id = " . $formvars["item_id"];
$maxresult = mysql_query($maxquery, $connection);
$maxrow = mysql_fetch_array($maxresult);

if ($maxrow["MAX(amount)"] != null) {
$query2 = "SELECT * FROM bids NATURAL JOIN users WHERE amount = " . $maxrow["MAX(amount)"] . " and item_id = " . $formvars["item_id"];
$result2 = mysql_query($query2, $connection);
$row2 = mysql_fetch_array($result2);
}

if (!($result = @ mysql_query($query, $connection)))
showerror();

$row = @ mysql_fetch_array($result);


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 30, 2008)

MySpace.com - THE FAMINE - NYC/DFW, US - Metal / Death Metal / Grindcore - www.myspace.com/thefaminedestroys


----------



## Naren (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 31, 2008)

[action=Buzz762]has no clue what that link is to at the time of posting.[/action]


----------



## Naren (Jan 31, 2008)

Chrono Trigger is one of my top 10 favorite games of all time and has some of my favorite music of any game out, along with Secret of Mana, FF6, and FF7. That piano rendition was great. 

I still have the above link on my CTRL+V

This version is very very good too. This one sounds almost exactly like the one in the game:


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 31, 2008)

*:domo::heart:*


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 31, 2008)

Naren, that video was pretty awesome. I hadn't seen that one yet. I just got myself a new keyboard, so I've been learning all sorts of video game music lately. Youtube is helping quite a bit with figuring that stuff out, so I've found some pretty cool shit.

Now completely unrelated and what is currently on my clipboard:


----------



## Groff (Jan 31, 2008)

Sitting here sideways on a cold stone floor
My guitar gently bleeding and wanting more
When I heard a sound come rapping, tapping on my door

Hello, I'm happy to meet you
In your confidence is it safe?
Sit down I'm happy to greet you
To feed your greedy dog at the edge of the stage?
But before, before you slam the door
Tell me when, tell me why, tell me what this fucking life is for
We fly through this godless endeavor
We try to explain the black forever

I feel helpless and alone, trapped on the third stone

I feel permanently stoned, this godless endeavor the only cage I've known


----------



## bostjan (Jan 31, 2008)

Secret of Manna was great! They need to rerelease it for Wii.

Nothing comes up when I press Ctrl+V...?


----------



## Buzz762 (Jan 31, 2008)

It's the same old story. Boy finds girl, boy loses girl, girl finds boy, boy forgets girl, boy remembers girl, girls dies in a tragic blimp accident over the Orange Bowl on New Year's Day.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 31, 2008)

http://a.img-dpreview.com/news/0801/Sony/sony_a350_screen.jpg


----------



## eleven59 (Jan 31, 2008)

(I blame my girlfriend for this, I have no idea what it's going to be  )


----------



## Xaios (Jan 31, 2008)

Why, you ask?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 31, 2008)

lol space jam was alright


----------



## Stitch (Jan 31, 2008)

Don't ask. I was having an argument with someone about continuity...I'm pretty sure its a gay video for a gay band...its the only stuff she knows.


----------



## Ojinomoto (Jan 31, 2008)

One way on how NOT to approach a girl in the library with her headphones on sitting at computer diligently doing her homework......
as he enters the library he does a double take at this beautiful girl at the computer. He sets his books down at another computer way over yonder and makes his way to the girl. As he approaches the girl can see him out the corner of her eye and she's saying...please dont come over here, please dont come over here....she looks up at this white guy who seems to have a receding hairline and she pulls off her headphones..."do you have the time?"...the girl looks up at the big ass clock hanging in front of them and says 8:30. The girl hopes he just scurries away, but know, ugly white bald guy wants to carry on a conversation!
If only you knew who this girl was....lol 




This is my sister's computer, so I'm just as confused...



Naren said:


> Being able to read a Japanese symbol doesn't mean it would be good to tattoo. It seems popular to tattoo the symbols for "fire," "water," "ice," "earth," and "air" in the US and UK, but it really confuses Asians. "Why does that person have the symbol for ice on his neck? Does he really like icecubes or seomthing?"



That's some funny ass shit right there! Damn..!


----------



## Naren (Feb 1, 2008)

Ojinomoto said:


> That's some funny ass shit right there! Damn..!



Not as funny if you're the dope who has some ridiculous Chinese or Japanese tattooed on ya.  They usually get pretty pissed off. 

"'Cheap'!? I was told that this meant 'peace'!" 
"Well, if you combine it with some other symbols, it'd mean peace, but by itself, it means cheap. Like you're... selling your body or something... for cheap..."


----------



## Michael (Feb 1, 2008)

canon G6


----------



## Stitch (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## HamBungler (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2008)

s04e11


----------



## ire_works (Feb 5, 2008)

what are you wearing?


i was talking to my sister.lolz , just kidding 

incest = bad


----------



## Michael (Feb 5, 2008)

http://www.roblevene.com/images/IMG_1869.JPG


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 5, 2008)

Michael said:


> http://www.roblevene.com/images/IMG_1869.JPG


holy moly


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 5, 2008)

ire_works said:


> what are you wearing?
> 
> 
> i was talking to my sister.lolz , just kidding
> ...


wincest


----------



## El Caco (Feb 5, 2008)

MySpace.com - Fathom (Flagstaff Fuckin Metal) - FLAGSTAFF, Arizona - Metal / Death Metal / Crunk - www.myspace.com/fathomarizona


----------



## Ancestor (Feb 5, 2008)

All of the following are factors that affect rates of weathering except for ________.


----------



## Summers45 (Feb 5, 2008)

with the Octavarium Orchestra they played with on Score


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 5, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 5, 2008)

that's why there's limited driver support


----------



## Stitch (Feb 5, 2008)

ALL SHALL PERISH LYRICS - The Price Of Existence (2006)


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 5, 2008)

Frost ACM


----------



## Michael (Feb 6, 2008)

<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c42/mawdyson/?action=view&current=khan.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c42/mawdyson/khan.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


I was updating the Music section on my Myspace.


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have no clue what that video is going to be...


----------



## El Caco (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/di...ratives/48093-hottest-auction-thread-evr.html


----------



## Michael (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Ojinomoto (Feb 6, 2008)

Buzz762 said:


>




Get on top and jump up and down on her chest why don't ya


----------



## El Caco (Feb 6, 2008)

, 's


----------



## Chris (Feb 6, 2008)

One way:

------------------------------------------------------------
Client connecting to 192.168.0.40, TCP port 5001
TCP window size: 8.00 KByte (default)
------------------------------------------------------------
[1888] local 192.168.0.200 port 3438 connected with 192.168.0.40 port 5001
[ ID] Interval Transfer Bandwidth
[1888] 0.0-13.3 sec 80.0 KBytes 49.4 Kbits/sec

Bidirectional:

------------------------------------------------------------
Client connecting to 192.168.0.40, TCP port 5001
TCP window size: 8.00 KByte (default)
------------------------------------------------------------
[1852] local 192.168.0.200 port 3473 connected with 192.168.0.40 port 5001
[1820] local 192.168.0.200 port 5001 connected with 192.168.0.40 port 1119
[ ID] Interval Transfer Bandwidth
[1852] 0.0-12.6 sec 80.0 KBytes 52.0 Kbits/sec
[1820] 0.0-10.6 sec 72.0 KBytes 55.7 Kbits/sec


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 6, 2008)

HELLO, MY NAME IS INIGO MONTOYA. YOU KILLED MY FATHER. PREPARE TO


----------



## Stitch (Feb 7, 2008)

BBC NEWS | Health | What would make you lose weight?


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Lee (Feb 7, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> HELLO, MY NAME IS INIGO MONTOYA. YOU KILLED MY FATHER. PREPARE TO



FTW!


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 8, 2008)

"and a turnout jacket."

Eh. My Ctrl+V sucked today.


----------



## Michael (Feb 8, 2008)

<a href="http://s24.photobucket.com/albums/c42/mawdyson/bands/?action=view&current=Belphegor20-20Bandfoto.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c42/mawdyson/bands/Belphegor20-20Bandfoto.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Buzz762 (Feb 8, 2008)

(Added into image tags to make it easier to view.)


----------



## Zepp88 (Feb 8, 2008)

wtf.


----------



## Naren (Feb 8, 2008)

&#21427;&#12375;&#12356;


----------



## Stitch (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Feb 9, 2008)

Echoes of eternity


----------



## Michael (Feb 9, 2008)

Chris said:


>


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 9, 2008)

Britney Spears: I performed at Mom and Dad's party when I was four. Oh my gosh, I was singing a Madonna song, and I peed myself!


----------



## Michael (Feb 9, 2008)

(my new guitar I ordered last night )


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 10, 2008)

News.com.au Top stories | News from Australia and around the world online | News.com.au


----------



## Michael (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/50038-cool-tapping-lick-video.html


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/at...gram-2027-straight-wiring-diagram-kjg-mod.jpg


----------



## playstopause (Feb 27, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Who else has GAS?


----------



## Michael (Feb 27, 2008)

_Myspace quiz (answers of the person before me)_


Name the last person you hung out with?
bucky world tour boys

Name five things you did today:
washed my hair
got food
feed jag
watched cricket
smoked

What kind of phone do you have?
some razor thing

Last person you text messeged?
benno

Where does your best friend work?
I have a few.

What are you listening to?
Fuck the Facts

What do you smell like?
Zuki

Have you ever done a chinese fire drill?
what the fuck is that?????

Do you even know what that is?
No

Do you have a chair in your room?
unless one ends up in there after a drunk weekend

What are you doing tomorrow?
im gonna try and shave

Do you know someone named Betsy?
yep

What color is your mum's hair?
Bfuck i dont know

Do you have a dog? Breed? Name?
no dog

Do you remember singing any songs as a kid?
yeah T.N.T

Are you married?
no im smart

Do you play an instrument?
yes

Do you like fire?
yep

Are you allergic to anything?
niggers

Have you ever been to a spa?
yep

Did you take science all four years of high school?
oh yeah u can blow things up

do you like butterflies?
dont really care about them

do you miss anyone right now?
yeah

Do you think they miss you too?
im always missed

Have you ever wanted to be a teacher?
No way.

What is one thing you've learned about life?
it sucks

What is your favorite color?
dont have one

Is anyone jealous of you?
Of course 

Ever been stuck in an elevator?
No.

What does your mum call you?
sweetheart i think

What do your friends call you?
heaps of shit

What does your hair look like right now?
i dont know, long

Has a friend ever used you?
Probably.

Has anyone told you that they like you more than a friend?
Yes.

What have you eaten today?
scollops

Is your hair naturally curly or straight?
wavey

Who was the last person you drove with?
bucky world tour boys

Are you single, taken, crushing, or broken hearted?
single


----------



## jackson_metal_head (Apr 12, 2008)

Hardcore dancing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 12, 2008)

B,,, .059" NW == 17.8# ( 0.1146gm/cm 61.7hz )
G,,, .074 NW == 17.27# ( 0.1766gm/cm 49.0hz )


----------



## playstopause (Apr 12, 2008)

We are all shepherds.


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 12, 2008)

02-a_flock_descends_into_the_pentagonal_garden-hit2k


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 13, 2008)

http://b6.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/01357/68/44/1357494486_l.jpg

I wasn't kidding when I said I was watching it all day


----------



## B Lopez (Apr 13, 2008)

Highest Height: 11193ft. Fastest Speed: 76mph Total Distance: 6668ft. Total Blood Loss: 61qtz Final Score: 8430


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 15, 2008)

goatse


----------



## Michael (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## Vince (Apr 15, 2008)

Michael said:


>




oh goddamn it!!


----------



## Michael (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## ElRay (Apr 15, 2008)

Ninth Amendment  Protection of rights not specifically enumerated in the Bill of Rights.
The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.

Tenth Amendment  Powers of states and people.
The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the states, are reserved to the states respectively, or to the people.


----------



## Michael (Apr 15, 2008)

RARE IBANEZ UNIVERSE UV777GR VAI 7 STRING JEM 1991 - eBay (item 280218248502 end time Apr-15-08 01:17:58 PDT)


----------



## playstopause (Apr 15, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> How many watts on the microwave?


----------



## Groff (Apr 15, 2008)

Slickdeals.net


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ctrl-V is blank


----------



## playstopause (Apr 19, 2008)

darren said:


> Looks nice... but that headstock looks a little... boneriffic.


----------



## -Nolly- (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Nerina (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Michael (Apr 19, 2008)

Arcana Hereticae


----------



## Ryan (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Apr 20, 2008)

PASSWORD RESET


----------



## Shotglass (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## playstopause (Apr 20, 2008)

^

T'as pas appris encore toi?


----------



## Anthony (Apr 20, 2008)

He may not be the fastest... but he's one of them. It's Between him, Herman Li, Sam Totman, and of course Eddie Van Halen. There may be others but I have yet to run into anyone who can play as fast as Malmsteen and the guitarists from Dragonforce.


----------



## Michael (Apr 20, 2008)

Was your last kiss drunk or sober?
Drunk

Where will you be in an hour?
here...or maybe watching TV

What do you think about weed?
when consumed as it was last night...A hell of a lot of fun

Do you lead people on a lot?
no, what you see is what you get

Are you friends with your best friend's boyfriend or girlfriend?
sure...dont really have a best friend per se but the people i love i love their significant others just as much

Are you mad at someone right now?
Nah

Which is better sunrise or sunset?
sunrise...just because if your up to experience it chances are youve had an amazing night...sunrise isnt really something you experience alone...i think thats important


How many letters are in your last name?
7

Do you live near your best friend?
Fairly close to most of them

Are you scared of spiders?
not really, not overly fond of them but you know

What do you think of McLovin?
He's a badass motherfucker who's radical

Ever talked to someone that was high?
yeah...hehe

Last comment you left someone?
danny maybe...making him aware of the mountain goats demos free to download

Do you own a skirt?
no

Are you currently frustrated with a boy or girl?
nah...unless being frustrated at myself counts...i really have to sort my life out right now, either that or do more drugs

Are you excited for summer?
nah...its still a damn long way off

If it was free and it would work perfect would you get plastic surgery?
maybe...i dunno

Have you ever slapped someone in the face?
yeah, not for any serious reason just shits and giggles

What did you do last night?
Hung out with awesome people

What is the closest thing to you that is blue?
some manila folder 

Last thing you wrote your name on?
a job application form i guess

Does it snow where you live?
Very occasionally, as in once in the past 20 years

When is the next time you will see your grandma?
some time this week, will go do some garden work for her

Would you go in public without getting dressed up or put together?
sure

Have you kissed or hugged someone today?
I'm sure someone was hugged today

Are you a dumb blonde?
no...no i'm not

Do people underestimate your intelligence?
dunno, will have to ask them i guess

Will you be married in the next two years?
god i hope not

Would you rather have love or money?
love...as cheesy as it is

Have you ever sat on a roof top?
sure have, and as soon the sheds done being built here i'm gonna start doing it a lot more often

Do you know how to play poker?
on a rudimentary level yeah

Any plans for the weekend?
not as yet...except for porcupine tree on Friday night

What time did you get up this morning?
9:30-10ish

Do you prefer the ocean or the pool?
ocean

What are the colors of your bedroom walls?
blue and yellow...yeah i'm cool like that

Last person to text you?
i dont know...

How was this weekend?
had its ups and downs but was predominantly good

Ever kissed anyone 30 or older?
well except for those chaste kisses on the cheek for aunties and stuff nope

Are you in a relationship?
nope

Have you kissed anyone today?
nope

Do you miss anyone?
My brother a bit...

What are you listening to?
Cloudy now by blackfield

Is there one place you'd like to visit?
There are lots of places i'd like to visit...europe stands out

Have you held hands with anyone today?
dont think so

Do you like winter?
yeah, a lot

Do you regret anything?
i do...but thats life i guess



What are you excited about?
Porcupine tree on friday

Plans for tonight?
Mooch on the internet for hours...listen to cool tunes...maybe watch some TV

How old are you gonna be next year?
19 and 20

Do you like what you see in the mirror?
meh...as much as a person can i guess, i mean i'd change stuff but who wouldnt

What are you doing tomorrow?
Gonna start sorting my life out...have to start sometime i guess

Do you like to cuddle?
Yes, more than a lot of things

How many different people of the opposite sex have you cried over?
none i think

Where is your number one person on your friends list?
I'd imagine he's at home...but who am i to say that

Do you want to dance?
if the right people were here sure

Honestly, whats on your mind right now?
a lot of shit to do with my life and how i need to fix it

What are you doing?
mooching on the interbuttz.



Do you want to see someone at this very minute?
no one specifically but if people rocked up at my house i wouldnt turn them away i guess...at least not for a while

Who do you NOT get along with?
Obnoxious jerks

Do you think you're approachable?
i dunno...I'd like to think so but apparently i can intimidate people...and i get awkward if people approach me out of the blue

Last movie you watched?
ghost in the shell:stand alone complex - solid state society 

When did you last cry?
Wednesday i think...was a heavy day

How late did you stay up last night?
till 2ish

What do you smell like?
Sunday benny

Does talking about sex make you uncomfortable?
dpeneds who with, if its with buddies no...with family yeah, it would

Ever met a real life prostitute?
not that i'm aware of

anything interesting that happened lately?
hmm...i guess

Did you ever lose a best friend?
yeah, these things happen, people change


----------



## metalheadpunk (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Naren (Apr 21, 2008)

What's on my CTRL-V:

&#12539;


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 21, 2008)

jagerbombs


----------



## Ancestor (Apr 21, 2008)

fuck... nothing apparently


----------



## Michael (Apr 21, 2008)

cantankerous


----------



## XEN (Apr 21, 2008)

<a href="javascript:ajaxpage('files/employment.htm', 'mainContent');">


----------



## technomancer (Apr 21, 2008)

ProcessingModuleInstance


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 22, 2008)

<?xml version="1.0"?>
<vst-xml version="1.0">
<region id="319770368">
<filename>G:\My Files\My Projects\Origanals\Death Stuff\Audio\Audio 01_02.w64</filename>
<start>1477987</start>
<end>1506083</end>
</region>
</vst-xml>


----------



## Michael (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Ancestor (Apr 22, 2008)

Michael said:


>



Holy shit. That's a nice looking setup.


----------



## Michael (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks.  The cab on the bottom is my brothers bass cab which is being stored in my room while he moves house.


----------



## Michael (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/48825-ishibashi-3-56k-lots-photos.html



_(to stay on topic : p)_


----------



## playstopause (Apr 22, 2008)

Crushed 5-0.


----------



## Michael (Apr 22, 2008)

Ãyí@ÃyíæU-BOX


----------



## CentaurPorn (Apr 22, 2008)

requested SRA # CCSS020104


----------



## Groff (Apr 22, 2008)

947424513


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Celiak (Apr 22, 2008)

Candida albicans

Hahaha.. lame, and no I don't have a yeast infection...


----------



## Desecrated (Apr 22, 2008)

epilepsy


----------



## playstopause (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## arktan (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh broken heart I feel thy pain
Your rage, your tears, your sadness
Your gruesome fate to cry in vain
Your grief, your screams are endless


----------



## playstopause (Apr 23, 2008)

I follow the Moskva 
Down to Gorky Park 
Listening to the wind of change 
An August summer night 
Soldiers passing by 
Listening to the wind of change 

The world closing in 
Did you ever think 
That we could be so close,like brothers 
The future's in the air 
I can feel it everywhere 
Blowing with the wind of change 

Chorus: 
Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change 

Walking down the street 
Distant memories 
Are buried in the past forever 

I fallow the Moskva 
Down to Gorky Park 
Listening to the wind of change 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams 
With you and me 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change 

The wind of change blows straight 
Into the face of time 
Like a stormwind that will ring 
The freedom bell for peace of mind 
Let your balalaika sing 
What my guitar wants to say 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow share their dreams 
With you and me 

Take me to the magic of the moment 
On a glory night 
Where the children of tomorrow dream away 
In the wind of change


----------



## Michael (Apr 23, 2008)

Incredible 7-String B.C. Rich (Custom Shop) Warlock! - eBay BC Rich, Electric, Guitars, Musical Instruments. (end time 25-Apr-08 03:01:37 AEST)


----------



## thebhef (Apr 25, 2008)

Library ieee;
USE ieee.std_logic_1164.all;
USE ieee.std_logic_unsigned.all;


ENTITY ctr IS
PORT
(
CLK , LD , EN , RST , DOWN : IN	STD_LOGIC;
DATA : IN STD_LOGIC_VECTOR(7 DOWNTO 0);
Z : OUT	STD_LOGIC;
COUNT : OUT STD_LOGIC_VECTOR(7 DOWNTO 0)
);

END ctr;

ARCHITECTURE Structure OF ctr IS
TYPE STATE_TYPE IS (S1 , S2);
SIGNAL state	: STATE_TYPE;
SIGNAL curr : STD_LOGIC_VECTOR(7 DOWNTO 0);

ATTRIBUTE syn_state_machine : boolean;
ATTRIBUTE syn_state_machine of state : signal is false;

BEGIN
PROCESS (clk, RST, LD)
BEGIN
IF RST = '1' THEN
curr <= "00000000";
state <= S1;
-- ELSIF LD = '1' THEN
-- CURR <= DATA;
-- state <= S1;
ELSIF clk'EVENT AND clk = '1' THEN
CASE state IS 
WHEN S1 =>
IF LD = '1' THEN
curr <= DATA;
state <= S1;
ELSIF DOWN = '1' AND curr = "00000000" THEN
state <= S2;
ELSIF EN = '1' AND DOWN = '1'THEN
curr <= curr - '1';
state <= S1;
ELSIF EN = '1' THEN
curr <= curr + '1';
state <= S1;
END IF;



WHEN S2 =>
state <= S1;

END CASE;	
END IF;
END PROCESS;

WITH state SELECT
Z <=	'1' WHEN S2,
'0' WHEN OTHERS;
WITH state SELECT
COUNT <= curr WHEN OTHERS;

END Structure;


----------



## XEN (Apr 25, 2008)

.thrColFixHdr #mainContent { 
margin:0px;
padding: 0px; /* remember that padding is the space inside the div box and margin is the space outside the div box */
height:570px;
overflow: auto;
/* IE overflow fix, position must be relative or absolute*/
position: relative;
}


----------



## playstopause (Apr 25, 2008)

Dodge Journey - Voitures, camions, mini-fourgonnettes et VUS au Canada à dodge.ca


----------



## Azathoth43 (Apr 25, 2008)

guerrilla gardening


----------



## playstopause (Apr 25, 2008)

looses consciousness


----------



## Buzz762 (Apr 25, 2008)

Front And Side Lace Muscle Shirt: BDSM Toys By Leather Etc

Uh oh... 
EDIT: Yup... exactly what I thought that link was. NSFW link... was looking at that for some barbarian style garb for this event I'm going to coming up. Needed something barbarian looking.


----------



## arktan (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Desecrated (Apr 26, 2008)

DVD9.720p.HDDVD.x264-REVEiLLE


----------



## Stitch (Apr 26, 2008)

SoundClick artist: The Katyn Massacre - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## Buzz762 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Michael (May 1, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/55716-new-roland-micro-cube-day-d-clip-4-pics.html


----------



## Azathoth43 (May 6, 2008)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...e-pop-arm-floyd-rose-collar-arm-picstory.html


----------



## Michael (May 6, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XX74vQhA3qQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XX74vQhA3qQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## playstopause (May 6, 2008)

ABC - UNLOCK THE SECRETS OF YOUR HEART LYRICS - [ Traduire cette page ]
View the complete Unlock The Secrets Of Your Heart lyrics and music video by ABC. Do you remember sunday nights, summer time at ShoomJoy big enough to fill ...


----------

